# Giant Centipede Enclosures



## hotta150 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, I've been looking into obtaining a giant centipede (Scolopendra Subspinipes preferably) for a while now but need some advise in terms of suitable enclosures. I understand and fully respect the fact they are super fast and brilliant escape artists (as well as being venomous) so want to avoid an escape at all costs! 
At the moment I am thinking one of those plastic tanks (one taller than the centipedes length) then fitting a fine metal mesh under the slotted lid, then having that inside another larger container with the same mesh under lid set up. Does anyone use this double tank style enclosure for giant centipedes? I'd love to use glass but don't trust my building skills to make something 100% escape proof. Any sensible advise would be appreciated and pictures of working set ups would be even better.
P.S. I am based in Manchester, can anyone recommend someone or a shop here who has experience selling/dealing with specific species?
Cheers for your help


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

deep substrate, not overly hot temps. damp spaghnum moss is great for the humidity
often i use small tubs within the large faunariums for added security.
for displays, i just use exo terra glass tanks.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

glass is good but they can get up the glue in the corners....

ive found the more food they get the less they want to escape although high walls and a solid lockable top is a must.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

hi yes i have a scolependra subspinipes mutilans which is fully grown (their not that big) and he lives in a tall plastic storage container sort of thing and he has never escaped . i have about 3 " of substrate .:2thumb:


----------



## hotta150 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats cool guys thanks for the advise! I can assume that a double faunarium set up would work for an adult/sub adult? 
Anyone got heating preferences? The last book I read on scorps and centipedes suggested that a red heat lamp would be better than a heat mat on the side of a plastic tank, what do you guys think? 
I want to rig this enclosure up right first time round, cheers!
: victory:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

hotta150 said:


> Thats cool guys thanks for the advise! I can assume that a double faunarium set up would work for an adult/sub adult?
> Anyone got heating preferences? The last book I read on scorps and centipedes suggested that a red heat lamp would be better than a heat mat on the side of a plastic tank, what do you guys think?
> I want to rig this enclosure up right first time round, cheers!
> : victory:


do not supply extra heat for your pedes, they live under leaf litter, yes in a hot country... but the temps they reside at arent that comparative to open air temps. Ideally, you want something with less air holes than a faunarium, just a cheapy glass tank would suffice


----------



## hotta150 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

Got you, I have the right idea of what I want to put together. My room is cold at times so I'm tempted to place a small 4" heat mat inside the second larger tank to the keep overall temp from dropping too much. I'll post a picture of the set up once its done and the pede arrives. 
Cheers :2thumb:


----------

